# TS Bench random errors



## JerGorey (Mar 23, 2021)

Hello,

I recently bought a GP76 Leopard (i7 10870H and RTX 3070) from MSI and I was able to undervolting my CPU thanks to ThrottleStop.
I only use ThrottleStop to undervolt CPU (CPU Core and CPU Cache), nothing else, and I can afford -0.065 without error in TS Bench (3 or 4 tests in a row @ 960M).
But this morning, after a new test, 1 error appeared in TS Bench. I relaunched and no error appeared.
It looks like the ThrottleStop Benchmark is inconsistant.

Is this method good? Try everyday the TS Bench to see if errors occurs?

Sorry for my bad english.

-JerGorey


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 23, 2021)

JerGorey said:


> looks like the ThrottleStop Benchmark is inconsistent


The benchmark code did not magically change overnight. The benchmark only reports errors when it finds an error.

If one day,

2 + 2 = 4

and the next day

2 + 2 = 5

that is a problem. The problem is not the TS Bench. The problem is your CPU is not 100% stable. An error in the TS Bench test is telling you that at -65 mV, you are right on the edge of stability. Some people choose to ignore errors like that. As long as their games play without a BSOD, that is stable enough for them. If you are doing something really important on your computer, probably a good idea to give it a little more voltage.

Try running the OCCT test when set to SSE instructions. I find this test needs more voltage to be stable compared to the TS Bench test. Prime95 might also crash at -65 mV. No need to torture your computer for an hour. Even 5 or 10 minutes might be enough to show errors.


----------



## JerGorey (Mar 23, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> The benchmark code did not magically change overnight. The benchmark only reports errors when it finds an error.
> 
> If one day,
> 
> ...


Thank you for your answer!
I never use OCCT. Does it mean I have to select « Power » and run the test for 1 hour?
I can see on your screenshot you selected Intel UHD Graphic card. I have a RTX 3070 in my laptop and Intel GPU too. Which one should I select?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 23, 2021)

JerGorey said:


> run the test for 1 hour


The test has a stop button. If the test is set to 1 hour you can always stop it after 5 or 10 minutes. I avoid torture testing laptops. 

For most laptops, if you are on the edge of stability during the TS Bench, if you give the CPU another 10 mV, the CPU will probably be stable in most any game or other real world test. 



JerGorey said:


> Intel UHD Graphic card


If your computer has an Intel GPU you can use that. For this test, it should not matter what you use.


----------



## JerGorey (Mar 23, 2021)

Ok thanks.
And ThrottleStop side, is undervolting enough or should I tweak TPL too?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 23, 2021)

JerGorey said:


> should I tweak


You did not post any pictures of ThrottleStop or any log file data so I cannot see or suggest anything that needs to be tweaked.


----------



## JerGorey (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi, sorry for my late answer.
Here are my settings in FIVR control. I limited Turbo Radio Limit to 41 (4.1 GHz), I don't know if It's worth it or if I should let it by default?
By the way, I don't have error anymore since I limited Turbo Radio Limit.


----------



## JerGorey (May 25, 2021)

Hello, I updated my settings in ThrottleStop.
Is there anything I should change? I didn't touch TPL.
Thanks for your help!


----------

